# Milan: torna Leonardo



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.

*SportMediaset conferma. 
Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Luglio 2018)

Si gode ragazzi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

benissimo. Iniziamo a circondarci di gente competente.


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2018)

Per me Leonardo significa Bonucci al PSG per Thiago Silva + soldi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

Bene!


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



Aspetto l'ufficialità. In ogni caso benissimo il ritorno di Leonardo nonostante la curva. Se confermato sono convinto che porterà altri talenti sudamericani come era un tempo Kaka e Thiago Silva diventando poi campioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



Ne sarei davvero felice!! È tempo di tornare ad avere in società gente di spessore. Secondo me comunque Leo parlerà anche con Maldini


----------



## ScArsenal83 (21 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me Leonardo significa Bonucci al PSG per Thiago Silva + soldi



Perdonami,ma solo perché non capisco...quale sarebbe il nesso tra le due cose ?!


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me Leonardo significa Bonucci al PSG per Thiago Silva + soldi


----------



## Davide L (21 Luglio 2018)

I rancorosi mi perdoneranno, ma io ho una profonda ammirazione per Leonardo, da sempre!
E' uno dei simboli del primo Milan che mi fece battere il cuore, era l'epoca dei Bierhoff, Boban, Guly, allenatore Zaccheroni.
L'ho stimato come dirigente, e l'ho sostenuto come allenatore, mi fece divertire.
Il suo allontanamento dal Milan coincise con il mio, non ho seguito il Milan fino al 2014 e non festeggiai lo scudetto di Allegri.
*Me ne frego dei 6 mesi all'Inter, per me Leonardo resta un mito.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



Bene.


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2018)

Mandiamo in giro una persona conosciuta e rispettata..e seria...che io sono sicuro ci abbia tradito perchè galliani e berlusconi lo hanno trattato di mer.da...


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma solo perché non capisco...quale sarebbe il nesso tra le due cose ?!



Ha portato Thiago al Milan, poi al psg, ora lo riporta. Scherzi a parte avrà un canale privilegiato con il psg


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



*SportMediaset conferma. Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset conferma. Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



benissimo!


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



Ha quelle caratteristiche che io ritengo essenziali per immedesimarmi e dare tutto il mio sostegno, ovvero l'empatia e la capacità di vivere nel mondo conoscendo le persone ed aprendo a loro.

Ogni tanto ha qualche eccesso iperattivo che fatica a controllare ed ho dubbi sulla sua reale competenza strettamente tecnica, ma un ruolo gestionale del genere potrebbe davvero calzargli a pennello.

Contento anche per il segnale chiaro dato a qualche cialtrone che si autodefinisce tifoso organizzato del Milan.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo, questa è una grandissima notizia. 

Speriamo resti a lungo.

Liberiamo il secondo anelli blu da quei tifosi da quattro soldi che non cantano neanche. Spazio alle famiglie e ai bambini.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Curioso di vedere come Leonardo si comporterà con chi settimana scorsa gli ha commissionato un comunicato contro di lui, facendosi propaganda per la permanenza. 

Secondo me Leonardo ha già chiuso trattative da settimane e al 50% porterà anche nuovo allenatore. Spero.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Luglio 2018)

Leo è sempre stato un professionista al di là di alcune scelte discutibili. E poi ci aveva portato Pato e Kakà.....sapeva vederci bene


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2018)

Gente competente finalmente


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ha quelle caratteristiche che io ritengo essenziali per immedesimarmi e dare tutto il mio sostegno, ovvero l'empatia e la capacità di vivere nel mondo conoscendo le persone ed aprendo a loro.
> 
> Ogni tanto ha qualche eccesso iperattivo che fatica a controllare ed ho dubbi sulla sua reale competenza strettamente tecnica, ma un ruolo gestionale del genere potrebbe davvero calzargli a pennello.
> 
> Contento anche per il segnale chiaro dato a qualche cialtrone che si autodefinisce tifoso organizzato del Milan.


Uomo di calcio, persona di grande spessore culturale, conoscitore del mondo Milan, abile comunicatore. Avrà bisogno di un tecnico di mercato come collaboratore, ma è in grado, alla soglia dei cinquanta anni, di assumersi le responsabilità del ruolo. Ha il sentimento della grandezza del Milan e del suo mito, e non accetterà meschinità e bassezze per mere convenienze economiche. Non abbiamo bisogno di dirgli cosa vogliamo da lui: lo sa già. Buon lavoro.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

Che schifo. Datemi Maldini invece di questo giuda


----------



## uolfetto (21 Luglio 2018)

ottimo. cominciamo a fare le cose per bene.


----------



## arcanum (21 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che schifo. Datemi Maldini invece di questo giuda



Grazie proprio a sto giuda è più probabile che arrivi Maldini eh


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Luglio 2018)

Molto bene! È un passo nella direzione giusta.


----------



## CarpeDiem (21 Luglio 2018)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Grazie proprio a sto giuda è più probabile che arrivi Maldini eh



E con quale ruolo? 
Ora non ci sono piú ruoli operativi liberi


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> E con quale ruolo?
> Ora non ci sono piú ruoli operativi liberi



DS spalla a spalla con Leo e formiamo una triade anche noi con Gandini


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> E con quale ruolo?
> Ora non ci sono piú ruoli operativi liberi



Il direttore tecnico, ovvero il ruolo assegnato a Leonardo, è molto più gestionale e di indirizzo a tutto tondo rispetto al direttore sportivo, che ha maggiore focus sulle questioni di campo e di merito (almeno questo nella prassi, poi spesso le competenze si confondono).

Non vorrei forzare il paragone, anche perché vista l'attualità si presta a varie interpretazioni , ma è un po' la differenza che passa tra il Presidente del Consiglio ed un suo ministro.

Il ruolo di direttore sportivo, ovvero il ministro del "governo Leonardo", è vacante o comunque occupato da Mirabelli al momento.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.



Ottimo. 
Leonardo è il principale autore di tanti ottimi acquisti dell'ultima parte del periodo berlusconiano di vittorie.
Con lui si torna a prendere gente competente.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il direttore tecnico, ovvero il ruolo assegnato a Leonardo, è molto più gestionale e di indirizzo a tutto tondo rispetto al direttore sportivo, che ha maggiore focus sulle questioni di campo e di merito (almeno questo nella prassi, poi spesso le competenze si confondono).
> 
> Non vorrei forzare il paragone, anche perché vista l'attualità si presta a varie interpretazioni , ma è un po' la differenza che passa tra il Presidente del Consiglio ed un suo ministro.
> 
> Il ruolo di direttore sportivo, ovvero il ministro del "governo Leonardo", è vacante o comunque occupato da Mirabelli al momento.



Sinceramente Maldini “sotto” Leonardo proprio non ce lo vedo..


----------



## CarpeDiem (21 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il direttore tecnico, ovvero il ruolo assegnato a Leonardo, è molto più gestionale e di indirizzo a tutto tondo rispetto al direttore sportivo, che ha maggiore focus sulle questioni di campo e di merito (almeno questo nella prassi, poi spesso le competenze si confondono).
> 
> Non vorrei forzare il paragone, anche perché vista l'attualità si presta a varie interpretazioni , ma è un po' la differenza che passa tra il Presidente del Consiglio ed un suo ministro.
> 
> Il ruolo di direttore sportivo, ovvero il ministro del "governo Leonardo", è vacante o comunque occupato da Mirabelli al momento.



Il DS è un ruolo che Paolo non accetterà mai, soprattutto se deve collaborare con qualcun'altro


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.
> 
> *SportMediaset conferma.
> Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



Bene.
Il milan punta al meglio e se alla curva non va bene se lo fa andar bene lo stesso.


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente Maldini “sotto” Leonardo proprio non ce lo vedo..



Hanno un rapporto speciale, sono amici e si capiscono a livello di empatia, sono due rari personaggi di altissimo quoziente intellettivo nel mondo del calcio e cavalcano un ideale di educazione e rispetto come regola prioritaria nello stare al mondo.

Per queste ragioni, io credo che tra due menti evolute del genere nemmeno esista il "sotto" o il "sopra", ma semplicemente si lavora insieme per il bene comune, con compiti delineati ed autonomi.
Paolo, protetto nell'interazione con Leo, può avere l'autonomia che cerca ed al tempo stesso correggere qualche svista di inesperienza che potrebbe avere.

Consiglio inoltre di riprendere le parole di Leo di circa due anni fa parlando del rifiuto di Maldini a Fassone: oltre al fatto che fossero in stretto contatto e Leo dica testualmente "ero con Paolo quando doveva decidere", non credo ci possano essere parole più illuminanti sul rapporto tra i due e su quanto siano chiari in Leo il pensiero, le aspettative, le esigenze, le competenze e la personalità di Maldini.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.
> 
> *SportMediaset conferma.
> Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



.


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2018)

Leonardo è un top manager, pochi cavoli, sono contento per il suo ritorno.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

Notizia ECCELLENTE.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che schifo. Datemi Maldini invece di questo giuda



Giuda perché è andato a lavorare all inter? E allora? Meglio un Giuda che sappia fare il suo lavoro per il bene della società per cui lavora che tanti altri che pensano solo al tornaconto economico


----------



## wildfrank (21 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Mandiamo in giro una persona conosciuta e rispettata..e seria...che io sono sicuro ci abbia tradito perchè galliani e berlusconi lo hanno trattato di mer.da...



È la verità, tutto il resto, il suo tradimento, è stata una ritorsione giustificata per me, contro il duo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.
> 
> *SportMediaset conferma.
> Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*




Bene, due piccioni con una fava: si indebolisce Miraballe, preparandone la cacciata e si dà un bel calcio nel sedere alla curva degli affaristi.

Sul passato di Leonardo all'Inter non dimentico: starà a lui col suo lavoro il farsi perdonare, per ora si apprezza la nomina che, dopo le pagliacciate ignoranti di Miraballe, ridà un po' di serietà all'area tecnica. Sulla competenza e sul lavoro si giudicherà quando sarà il momento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Mandiamo in giro una persona conosciuta e rispettata..e seria...che io sono sicuro ci abbia tradito perchè galliani e berlusconi lo hanno trattato di mer.da...



In realtà l'ha detto pure lui questa cosa. Ha accettato l'inter solo per un senso di rivalsa


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.
> 
> *SportMediaset conferma.
> Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



Speriamo sia in grado di ricoprire questo ruolo.
Bentornato Leo


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset conferma. Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



Sinceramente non vedo nulla di speciale in Leonardo, finora come allenatore ha fatto poco e male e come dirigente praticamente nulla. 

Ha la fama di essere una brava persona ma dal punto di vista tecnico? Non vorrei che continuassimo sul filo nostalgico tanto caro ad alcuni tifosi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità. In ogni caso benissimo il ritorno di Leonardo nonostante la curva. Se confermato sono convinto che porterà altri talenti sudamericani come era un tempo Kaka e Thiago Silva diventando poi campioni.



Ma va che Leonardo non mette piede in Brasile dal 1990, infatti nei suoi anni al PSG non ha portato neanche un singolo giocatore dal sudamerica.

Piuttosto é una persona intelligente, che conosce il calcio e sa cosa é il grande Milan. Un utilissimo appoggio per DS e allenatore.


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Luglio 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo nulla di speciale in Leonardo, finora come allenatore ha fatto poco e male e come dirigente praticamente nulla.
> 
> Ha la fama di essere una brava persona ma dal punto di vista tecnico? Non vorrei che continuassimo sul filo nostalgico tanto caro ad alcuni tifosi.



Ha dimostrato di saper riconscere la qualità.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Luglio 2018)

e adesso... conte...


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma va che Leonardo non mette piede in Brasile dal 1990, infatti nei suoi anni al PSG non ha portato neanche un singolo giocatore dal sudamerica.
> 
> Piuttosto é una persona intelligente, che conosce il calcio e sa cosa é il grande Milan. Un utilissimo appoggio per DS e allenatore.



Al PDG non aveva bisogno di andare in Brasile.
Ha cercato di prendere quello che si trovava di meglio in Francia in modo da togliere buoni giocatori alla concorrenza e avere in rosa giocatori che conoscono la Ligue 1... in più ha cercato di prendere i migliori tra le nobili decadute e i giocatori che stavano facendo bene senza essere ancora in una Big. 

Il PDG non era ancora il PDG di oggi.
In quel primo momento li dovevi convincere i buoni con tanti soldi.
Poi hanno potuto passare al step successivo : i fenomeni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> DS spalla a spalla con Leo e formiamo una triade anche noi con Gandini



Essuno dei due ha l’attitudine e l’esperienza per fare il ds e tra i due il piú adatto é Leonardo.

Maldini andava bene come DT.

Come Ds meglio uno piú operativo, come Mirabelli, Giuntoli, Monchi e con piú esperienza nelle trattative, che sia in grado di valutare al volo le incidenze sul bilancio delle varie proposte sul tavolo.


----------



## Milanista (21 Luglio 2018)

Welcome back. Ora via Miracessi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> e adesso... conte...



Ma se iniziamo la stagione ce lo possiamo togliere dalle scatole sto fantasma, oppure ad ognintiro in porta degli avversari, ad ognintironsbagliato nostro, ad ogni cambio sará tirato fuori?

Va bene portate avanti la campagna per avvicendare Gattuso, ma una volta conclusa, in un modo o nell’altro sosteniamo la squadra tutta, compreso l’allenatore.


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Essuno dei due ha l’attitudine e l’esperienza per fare il ds e tra i due il piú adatto é Leonardo.
> 
> Maldini andava bene come DT.
> 
> Come Ds meglio uno piú operativo, come Mirabelli, Giuntoli, Monchi e con piú esperienza nelle trattative, che sia in grado di valutare al volo le incidenze sul bilancio delle varie proposte sul tavolo.



Scusami, giisto per capire perché forse ho frainteso, Intendi dire che Mirabelli è in grado di capire al volo le incidenze sul bilancio?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato di saper riconscere la qualità.



Nin capisco dove.... Thiako, Kaká e Pato sono figli di Braida, convinti da Leo a venire.

Leo é uno intelligente, con passione, secondo me onesto e milanista nel profondo. Tutte qualitá che ne fanno un buon interprete del ruolo, ma nin aspettiamoci da lui cose che non sono nel suo bagaglio, probbailmente la moglie se ne intende piú di lui di talenti emergenti.


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma se iniziamo la stagione ce lo possiamo togliere dalle scatole sto fantasma, oppure ad ognintiro in porta degli avversari, ad ognintironsbagliato nostro, ad ogni cambio sará tirato fuori?
> 
> Va bene portate avanti la campagna per avvicendare Gattuso, ma una volta conclusa, in un modo o nell’altro *sosteniamo la squadra tutta, compreso l’allenatore*.



eh si...e speriamo che ci diano soddisfazioni..


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin capisco dove.... Thiako, Kaká e Pato sono figli di Braida, convinti da Leo a venire.
> 
> Leo é uno intelligente, con passione, secondo me onesto e milanista nel profondo. Tutte qualitá che ne fanno un buon interprete del ruolo, ma nin aspettiamoci da lui cose che non sono nel suo bagaglio, probbailmente la moglie se ne intende piú di lui di talenti emergenti.


io da Leo mi aspetto bravura nelle trattative...mi aspetto che chi lo veda arrivare ad un tavolo di una trattativa importante lo rispetti e sappia di non avere a che fare con l'ultimo arrivato...poi scovare i talenti,essere bravo a trovare il giocatore giusto da inserire nell'organico al momento giusto,cedere il giocatore al momento opportuno con l'offerta giusta,tagliare gli esuberi ricavandone somme importanti...questo deve essere compito in primis di un grande ds...da Leo mi aspetto tanto dalla sua persona e dalla sua personalità...punto.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma se iniziamo la stagione ce lo possiamo togliere dalle scatole sto fantasma, oppure ad ognintiro in porta degli avversari, ad ognintironsbagliato nostro, ad ogni cambio sará tirato fuori?
> 
> Va bene portate avanti la campagna per avvicendare Gattuso, ma una volta conclusa, in un modo o nell’altro sosteniamo la squadra tutta, compreso l’allenatore.



purtroppo lo sappiamo tutti che con gattuso, a cui peraltro vogliamo un gran bene, non andremo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come rivela Peppe Di Stefano è fatta per il ritorno di Leonardo al Milan, in veste di responsabile dell'area tecnica. La sua presenza non esclude Mirabelli o un altro dirigente al suo fianco.
> 
> *SportMediaset conferma.
> Leonardo torna al Milan nel ruolo di direttore responsabile dell'area tecnica.*



Io continuerò a considerarlo uno schifo d'uomo. Cosa sarà capace di fare lo si giudicherà alla prova dei fatti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Vediamo un po con Gattuso come va a finire :


----------



## zlatan (21 Luglio 2018)

Leonardo mi sembra tutto sommato una buona scelta, anche se lo aspetto alla prova dei fatti.
Il fatto che dopo quella querelle col Psg non abbia più lavorato, non é un buon segno
Io avrei dato un altro anno a Mirabelli perché ha fatto un buon lavoro tranne ovviamente x la punta, ma é anche giusto che con un nuovo presidente arrivi gente nuova
Ricordo il famoso derby del 2011 ero allo stadio, ero l'unico forse che non lo ha insultato, non era Baresi e neanche Maldini, è ha saltato il naviglio per problemi con Berlusconi mi sembrava di dargli troppa importanza insultandolo
A me interessa faccia bene il suo lavoro e a Parigi lo ha fatto, anche se con un budget illimitato, da noi sarà molto dura...


----------

